# The new Škoda superb



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New ŠKODA flagship revolutionises the brand's design language
◾Strong appearance: expressive, elegant, dynamic, discrete and modern
◾Striking:design elements from the 'Škoda VisionC' coupé study










Mladá Boleslav, 22 December 2014 - The new ŠKODA Superb revolutionises the familiar ŠKODA design language. A new sketch shows an expressively designed saloon full of class and passion. The design is sophisticated, elegant, dynamic, discrete, modern and expressive.

The new ŠKODA flagship has striking, expressive shapes from the 'Škoda VisionC' show car with new, dynamic proportions. From the front to the rear, from the large wheels to the gently rearward-sloping roof line, the new Superb features clear geometry, strikingly contoured surfaces, sculptural shapes, purist precision and elegant lines as if made from one piece.

With its expressive exterior, the top ŠKODA model makes a visual impact in the automotive mid-class segment, offering a sharp and muscular look that is more poised and full of emotion than ever before. The expressive shapes of the exterior can also be found echoed inside the car.

The new model takes the ŠKODA Superb to the higher level of the automotive mid-class segment. The third generation model is expected to get new customers interested in both the brand and model. The new ŠKODA Superb will make its world premiere in Prague in the middle of February 2015, followed by its introduction at the Geneva Motor Show in March. The market launch is planned for mid-2015 for Europe, and autumn for the UK.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Really looking forward to this one.

Spyshots from China.








Currently have the Mk2 (pre-facelift) Superb estate, after 21 months, only had to replace one passenger brake light bulb.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If it looks like the image that WHIZZER posted then i would definitely be interested


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Apparently going to be a fixed hatchback this time, rather then the very clever but very heavy twingate mechanism,.

But agree, if it comes looking anything like this will be a really nice motor.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Skodaw said:


> Apparently going to be a fixed hatchback this time, rather then the very clever but very heavy twingate mechanism,.
> 
> But agree, if it comes looking anything like this will be a really nice motor.


Definitely will not have the twin door opening as you have said.

Very corporate looking. Not always sure that is such a good thing


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

It looks cool but I could never bring myself to drive a Skoda I'm afraid.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Kirkyworld said:


> It looks cool but I could never bring myself to drive a Skoda I'm afraid.


I feel a bit sorry for you in that case.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> I feel a bit sorry for you in that case.


Indeed, at the end of the day they are basically volkswagens now so to all intents and purposes you are driving a passat.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Indeed, at the end of the day they are basically volkswagens now so to all intents and purposes you are driving a passat.


Then why not buy a Passat :thumb:


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kirkyworld said:


> It looks cool but I could never bring myself to drive a Skoda I'm afraid.


That's a very outdated view IMO.

A superb looking range nowadays with build quality to suit.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kirkyworld said:


> Then why not buy a Passat :thumb:


Because one wasn't on sale when i swapped my Citroen


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

We've had ours near on two years and friends drive them (Superb Mk2's) as taxis and unmarked police cars for a few years now and everyone has commented on how great they are and better even than VW for build quality and feel. It's certainly the best car we've ever had and already planning on colour and spec for the next one.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I do apologise I didn't want to offend anyone that owns one they're just not for me that's all. I've got a list of cars I wouldn't drive/own but I agree it most probably is an outdated view. I don't need a daily driver so I'm lucky my cars can be a bit different from the things that normally people look for in a car. Once again no offence meant and like I said it in the post looks cool. :thumb:


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Kirkyworld said:


> I do apologise I didn't want to offend anyone that owns one they're just not for me that's all. I've got a list of cars I wouldn't drive/own but I agree it most probably is an outdated view. I don't need a daily driver so I'm lucky my cars can be a bit different from the things that normally people look for in a car. Once again no offence meant and like I said it in the post looks cool. :thumb:


You should really try one out. A colleague has a Fabia and inside without knowing, you honestly wouldn't know. It's really well made and surprisingly solid. It's better built than my Civic for sure!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Kirkyworld said:


> I do apologise I didn't want to offend anyone that owns one they're just not for me that's all. I've got a list of cars I wouldn't drive/own but I agree it most probably is an outdated view. I don't need a daily driver so I'm lucky my cars can be a bit different from the things that normally people look for in a car. Once again no offence meant and like I said it in the post looks cool. :thumb:


Hey, no worries. You'll find quite a few Skoda drivers develop a 'knowing smile' when people look at them odd or a much more expensive car comes past them looking down on them but I concede that they are not for everyone as everying has their own tastes and requirements. :thumb:


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

They do look quite nice.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kirkyworld said:


> I do apologise I didn't want to offend anyone that owns one they're just not for me that's all. I've got a list of cars I wouldn't drive/own but I agree it most probably is an outdated view. I don't need a daily driver so I'm lucky my cars can be a bit different from the things that normally people look for in a car. Once again no offence meant and like I said it in the post looks cool. :thumb:


No big deal, everyone is entitled to their opinion and if you don't like them, then you don't like them


----------

